# How to get this image on a cake?!?



## sumerae (Aug 4, 2010)

http://images.snapfish.com/338:79;523232fp47=ot>232:=82;=;;5=XROQDF>2323463<:877;ot1lsi

I can't see it close enough to know if it's iced on, what kind of icing? A transfer? Fondant cut out??

I need to try and get this imagine on a cake but unsure the best way....don't want to pipe icing on top for the image.


----------



## sgtgoodie (Aug 8, 2010)

Just what does that immage represent? Is thetre any other place other than a picture that was taken at an angle like that to get the immage? It looks to me like it could have been out together off to the side and placed on the cake later. Could be fondant and royal icing. Could be color flow. Who knows? It doesn't look all that hard to replicate. Especially if you can get a better example of the emblem to use. If I was making it I would make it and let it dry before placing it on the finished cake.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

So, it's a KU "Jayhawk", correct?

There are ink-jet printers that use foodsafe inks that will print the image onto a cake


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Epson and Cannon are the only 2 printers with food coloring technology.

I have the Epson.

It comes with a program which allows you to scan or download any picture of any kind and have it print out on glucose paper decal.

After printing you simply peel off the picture and transfer to the cake.

There are many shapes to choose from.

Full size rectangles, circles and even small 2' or 3' circles


----------



## sgtgoodie (Aug 8, 2010)

That doesn't look much like an edible image printed on a printer though. It looks more like a piece that was made with a color flow technique and placed ofn the finished cake. That would be very easy if you could get a decent straight on shot of the logo and place it under a piece of nonstick parchment for color flow. below is a link if you're not familliar with color flow. I've built many such placks with color flow. The Wilton link is very basic but hte rest is self explanitory anyhow.

http://www.wilton.com/technique/Color-Flow-Decorations

http://thesweetesttooth.wordpress.c...munion-cake-part-1-the-calm-before-the-storm/


----------



## sgtgoodie (Aug 8, 2010)

This is also possible with rolled fondant. You would have to make patterns of the main parts of the picture and a pattern of the outline of the entire emblem. You would have patterns for the yellow parts, the blue part, and brown parts as well as a bigger pattern for the whole thing. the fondant or gum paste would be colored to the desired colors and rolled out to about 1/8 of an inch before being cut into individual pieces of the puzzle. The colored pieces would be brushed with water and pieced together on the bigger piece (of the entire emblem) and rolled with a rolling pin lightly to seal the pieces together. The larger emblem sized piece acts as a foundation and adds strength to the finished piece. Then all you have to do is to accentuate with white and black royal icing. It sounds like a lot of work but it is real easy to do.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

It's also possible with coloured chocolate or coloured royal icing. I've also done it with coloured buttercream.

1) Get a photocopy of the image you want, in the size you want

2) Lay a sheet of clear plastic over it.

3) Start with the lightest colour and pipe out the outline, then fill in, i.e "flooding".

4) Repeat with the other colours "a'la paint by numbers" style.

When firm, invert, peel off the plastic, and place on cake.  With buttercram, freeze, peel off  plastic, and stick on.

You can get remarkable good detail with this method, it just takes a bit of time. 

i


----------



## sumerae (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks all! Yes, it's a KU Jayhawk. Here's a better link

http://eyesoftx.files.wordpress.com/2009/11/kansas-jayhawks.gif

Talking with others someone else recommened the frozen buttercream idea as well. I don't have the edible art printer, someone did mention some Walmarts will allow you to bring a picture and they'll print it for you, but then there are copyright issues. I haven't worked with royal icing yet but I believe this or the buttercream idea will work best....now to start playing!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Utoh, there's a [emoji]174[/emoji] on the image, oh well, if it's for "home use"...

but if it is "commercial", be forewarned, that's a registered trademark image!


----------



## sgtgoodie (Aug 8, 2010)

#7  That's a good description of color flow. 

#8  That's a real nice graphic to use. It's a great candidate for color flow.

#9  Makes a point not to be overlooked. You have to be carefull about registered trademarks.


----------



## titomike (May 20, 2009)

Thanks guys...lifted all 3 for my 'Techniques' folder....

Sgt...did a Blackwatch tartan wedding cake last year...omg!...wish I'd had your skills!


----------



## sgtgoodie (Aug 8, 2010)

Thank you so much!


----------



## aprildb (May 21, 2008)

OK, I have some images on Myspace.

http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?...t1kuJqRbzrTC03kQV7h7CQP1tXftXqR1O5MaTiBQgdDOi

Hopefully this will work. PM me if it doesn't.

(Dammit Jim I'm a cake decorator! NOT a computer engineer!)

Just bear with the slideshow and you'll come across a couple of images, Spongebob and Happy Bunny. They are both made out of buttercream. What I did was take a piece of parchment, lay it over the image I want to replicate (a mirror image if you need it to face a certain way meaning you just print it backwards) and then trace in buttercream with a fine tip piping bag or whatever you need to use. It's sort of like painting on a window for X-mas. You do the black outlines first and then fill in with your colors. (I suggest cooling the black outline first before you fill in the colors.) Buttercream needs to be not a whole lot stiff or it won't work. THEN you stick it in the freezer until it's really chilled out and you can lay it on the top of what you want and just be careful peeling off the paper.

I've done that for tons of images from pirates, skulls, Bakugan, Star Wars, you name it.

Kind of an oddball approach but it works beautifully.

April


----------



## sgtgoodie (Aug 8, 2010)

I like your coloring. Nice shades! When you put the frozed plack on the cake it doesn't sweat and bleed color onto the cake? Just curious. I can remember having butter cream sweating out color in the cooler.


----------



## bakingjay (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm no cake decorator by any stretch but something I did last year for a family reunion cake was take different colored fondants and cut them into the shapes I wanted and had a cool 3D effect and depth that was really cool and, because I'm not a decorator nor do it very often, was super easy.


----------



## aprildb (May 21, 2008)

Thank you.

Actually no. I've had trouble with black in general but you use so little of it that it's not a problem. I only found the bleeding to be a problem if the cake is left for a period of time, which the majority of them aren't.

April


----------

